# [RISOLTO]modem problemi di route

## rota

ciao a tutti o riosolto il rpb col modem esterno.....solo con quello esterno   :Cool:   :Cool: 

pero o sto prob .....

allora con kpp mi connetto alla rete ... e funge il tutto ..se nn che nn riesco add vedere neitne dfa mozilla ... come faccio a vedrwe internet con mozilla ecc ????'

esiste una regola di IPTABLES che rediregge il trafficho e fai  il MASQUERADE della porta seriale dove sta il modem alla scheda di rete nominata eth0 ???'

help me  :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by rota on Tue Oct 26, 2004 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rota

nn funge niente il modem e connesso pero se faccio ping all'eseterno nn risponde col PONG 

l'unica e che siccome io avevo impostato il file  dhcp.conf  con gli ip di fastweb ...forse e quello che mi fa casini????

dico questo perche per usare il modem mi sn identificato cn libero......

mi dite se esistono gli script di libero per linux per connetermi????io nn sn riuscito a trovarli   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> mi dite se esistono gli script di libero per linux per connetermi????io nn sn riuscito a trovarli   

 

Hai cercato sul sito di libero?

E comunque adesso ti cazzio, per due motivi:

1. Il titolo del thread non ha nulla a che vedere con il contenuto del post

2. Io continuerò a difendere il tuo dialetto romano codificato con caratteri slavi ma tu, per favore, impegnati a mettere alcune 'o' e ad evitare le abbreviazioni in stile SMS tipo:

 *rota wrote:*   

> nn sn

 

sarebbe meglio scrivere "non sono". 

Ok?

----------

## rota

1) Per il titolo chieddo umilmente perdono .

2) per il resto ...vabbe lasciamo sta che nn e giornata...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## rota

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  vabbe cerchero di stare piu attento   :Wink: 

----------

## rota

nn e che devvo impostare sto file   :Question:   :Question: 

vi /etc/network/interfaces

io ce lo impostato cosi 

# /etc/network/interfaces -- configuration file for ifup( :Cool: , ifdown( :Cool: 

# The loopback interface

# automatically added when upgrading

auto lo eth0 eth1

iface lo inet loopback

iface eth0 inet static

        address 192.168.0.1

        netmask 255.255.255.0

        network 192.168.0.0

        broadcast 192.168.0.255

        gateway 192.168.0.1

iface eth1 inet dhcp

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> nn e che devvo impostare sto file    

 

Se si tratta del modem quel file non ti serve...

----------

## Josuke

mmm perdonatemi ma non ho capito molto di sto post...il problema qual'è? abilitare il masquerading suu un server connesso con modem interno? quindi nat...o semplicemente un problema di connessione internet che non risolve?

----------

## rota

tutte e due .....

pero il prb principale e che il modem si connette ma non fa altro io non veddo niente solo kpp che mi dice che il modem e connesso e basta....

vi spiego come e impostao il server cosi forse capite 

io o un server che a 2 schedde di rete 

una per fastweb e una per la rete locale ..

il server fa da server dhcp 

pero devvo dare la posssbilità anche di usare un modem ..

non vorrei che il modem mi vadda in conflitto con le 2 schedde.....

a io quando sono connesso col modem provo a pingare ma nn o risposta....

----------

## Josuke

il modem dovrebbe crearti una interfaccia..ppp0 mentre le schede di rete dovrebbero avere if eth0 e eth1

la prima prova che puoi fare è un ping ad un ip numerico per vedere se il tuo problema è semplicemente un problema di dns che non funzionano (cosa probabile se usavi dhcp) per esempio pinga 64.233.167.104..è google..se funziona hai bell'e risolto il problema

per il masquerading basta dare un comando di questo tipo:

```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding
```

e volendo dare anche questo con iptables:

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```

----------

## rota

no non funziona...

o fatto adesso una prova con minicom .. mi compone il numero di libero ..mi chiede la passwd premo invio e dopo 2 secondi mi dice 

NO CARRIER

----------

## rota

mentre kpp questo nn me lo fa notare   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  che fregatura ....

----------

## rota

e poi ogni tanto succede che mi cade la lineea dopo 2 secondi 

 01:33:40 sofemared pppd[12030]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

May 23 01:33:40 sofemared pppd[12030]: Using interface ppp0

May 23 01:33:40 sofemared pppd[12030]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS0

May 23 01:34:10 sofemared pppd[12030]: Terminating on signal 15.

May 23 01:34:16 sofemared pppd[12030]: Connection terminated.

May 23 01:34:16 sofemared pppd[12030]: Exit.

----------

## rota

occhei o messo in kpp gli ip del dns di libero...

primary                 195.210.91.100

secondary             193.70.192.100

poi o fatto

   route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

RMCA-D14.wind.i *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

23.255.216.0    *               255.255.248.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

default         23.255.216.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

adersso mi  chieddo e possibile fare un ping a gogle facendolo passare da ppp0 ????

cosi so se funge la cosa ???

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

è impossibile far funzionare un modem non apposito con fastweb... semplicemente perchè la fibra ottica non percepisce i "rumori" del modem ma solo la luce....ma forse non ho capito io

----------

## realthing

Non è del tutto esatto.

I "rumori" li percepisce, così come percepisce la tua voce... infattiiquando telefoni con fastweb non è che usi segnali luminosi per comunicare   :Laughing: 

Un modem tradizionale funziona su una linea telefonica Fastweb. Il problema è che non essendo una linea analogica, il segnale viene convertito più volte, e le prestazioni sono orrende. La connessione ha successo una volta su tre, e quando si connette va a velocità assurde (tipo 8Kbit/s).

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

non mi sono spiegato bene  :Smile:  per rumori intendevo i suoni che il modem può interpretare, questi suoni hanno una proprietà fisica (che al momento mi sfugge) che non gli consente di funzionare a dovere....e poi considera anche il fattore voice over ip... internet SU internet?

----------

## rota

scusate voreste farmi capire che e un prob di fastweb se nn riesco ad usare il modem   :Question:   :Question:  no perche se e cosi io amazzo er capo mio lo sfracello al suolo solo col palmo della mia mano ....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

vabbe pero io nn mi autentificho con libero ...uso il suo numero ecc ... sto divendo cretinate  :Question:   :Question: 

bo nn o capito sta cosa ...scusate   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> scusate voreste farmi capire che e un prob di fastweb se nn riesco ad usare il modem    no perche se e cosi io amazzo er capo mio lo sfracello al suolo solo col palmo della mia mano ....

 

Scusa ma... perché usare fastweb con un modem analogico???

----------

## rota

perche sto server non e per me ma per 2 clienti uno a ads l'altro deve usare il modem esterno ecc..com io non vorei dire una cretinata ...ma sicome o il centralino 

82 ,numero_di_libero

non dovrei avere problemi perche il 82 e telecom ecc...cosi mi anno detto ....

----------

## realthing

Se stai usando un modem analogico su linea fastweb il problema potrebbe essere quello. 

Come detto qualche post fa, le prestazioni sono scandalose. Anzi... ora che ricordo, io avevo dovuto settare a mano alcune stringhe di inzializzazione del modem per forzarlo ad andare ad una velocità bassa. 

Il problema, aldilà delle esoteriche proprietà fisiche dei suoni del modem, è che per passare su una linea fastweb il segnale del modem subisce una conversione da analogico a digitale (e viceversa) in più rispetto ad una linea tradizionale, e questo ne limita la banda passante e degrada pesantemente le prestazioni.

A volte si è costretti ad usare un modem analogico. Io avevo uno spazio web su tiscali, e per accedere all'ftp per modificare le pagine dovevo necessariamente collegarmi con un pop tiscali (accesso ristretto solo ad una classe di IP di proprietà di tiscali..)

----------

## rota

il problema risiedeva propio nelle stringe di chiamate 

dovevio cambiare .

al posto di 

ATDT 

ci dovevo mettere

ATDP 

 :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

ciao a tutti ...e lunedi e o semptre prob col modem seriale

il modem seriale funziona pero o un po di problemi  ....

io se porto la configurazione di eth0 a zero cioe senzza ip ecc il modem funziona ... pero se configuro la scheda di rete il modem seriale smette di funzionare... non capisco da cosa possa dipendere ....

----------

## Josuke

non si connette o non ti va in internet?

----------

## rota

allora mi spiego ...

se io disabilito le 2 schede ethx all loro stato vergine ...cioe le riporto senzza configurazzione il mio modem seriale funziona alla grande....pero se invece configuro il mio modem e le mie 2 schede di rete nn funziona il modem

dmesg | grep eth0

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 19, 00:0b:6a:5b:29:4e.

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps half-duplex

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

dmesg | grep eth1

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

tail  /var/log/dmesg

shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 23, pci mem dccc5000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps half-duplex

 tail  /var/log/kern.log

May 28 09:37:09 sofemared kernel: lp0: console ready

May 28 09:37:11 sofemared kernel: apm: BIOS not found.

May 28 09:37:12 sofemared kernel: mtrr: no more MTRRs available

May 28 09:37:12 sofemared last message repeated 5 times

May 28 09:37:12 sofemared kernel: mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x200000

May 28 09:37:55 sofemared kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 10

May 28 09:37:55 sofemared kernel: Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c035fcc0(lo)

May 28 09:37:55 sofemared kernel: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

May 28 09:38:05 sofemared kernel: eth0: no IPv6 routers present

May 28 09:38:05 sofemared kernel: eth1: no IPv6 routers present

root@sofemared:~# tail  /var/log/dmesg

shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 23, pci mem dccc5000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps half-duplex

root@sofemared:~# shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

bash: shpchp:: command not found

root@sofemared:~# shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

bash: shpchp:: command not found

root@sofemared:~# ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

bash: ehci_hcd: command not found

root@sofemared:~# ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 23, pci mem dccc5000

bash: ehci_hcd: command not found

root@sofemared:~# ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

bash: ehci_hcd: command not found

root@sofemared:~# PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.2

bash: PCI:: command not found

root@sofemared:~# ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

bash: ehci_hcd: command not found

root@sofemared:~# hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

bash: hub: command not found

root@sofemared:~# hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

bash: hub: command not found

root@sofemared:~# eth0: Media Link On 100mbps half-duplex

bash: eth0:: command not found

ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:0B:6A:5B:29:4E

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::20b:6aff:fe5b:294e/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:41 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:42 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:3413 (3.3 KiB)  TX bytes:3837 (3.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:19 Basisadresse:0xd400

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:01:02:0A:7C:86

          inet Adresse:23.255.222.153  Bcast:23.255.223.255  Maske:255.255.248.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::201:2ff:fe0a:7c86/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1917 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1738 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:5 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:2228134 (2.1 MiB)  TX bytes:288768 (282.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:17 Basisadresse:0xd000

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:1404 (1.3 KiB)  TX bytes:1404 (1.3 KiB)

sit0      Protokoll:IPv6-nach-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

questo e quello che succede prima che io mi connetta col modem....

----------

## rota

a dimenticavo il modem funziona si connette solo che non vaddo su internet ...

----------

## rota

se provo a connetermi il modem e una volta connesso faccio 

 ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:0B:6A:5B:29:4E

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::20b:6aff:fe5b:294e/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:51 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:4211 (4.1 KiB)  TX bytes:4506 (4.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:19 Basisadresse:0xd400

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:01:02:0A:7C:86

          inet Adresse:23.255.222.153  Bcast:23.255.223.255  Maske:255.255.248.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::201:2ff:fe0a:7c86/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2203 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2027 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:5 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:2575077 (2.4 MiB)  TX bytes:321399 (313.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:17 Basisadresse:0xd000

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:1404 (1.3 KiB)  TX bytes:1404 (1.3 KiB)

ppp0      Protokoll:Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung

          inet Adresse:151.24.201.22  P-z-P:151.6.148.46  Maske:255.255.255.255

          UP PUNKTZUPUNKT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:18 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:3

          RX bytes:692 (692.0 b)  TX bytes:97 (97.0 b)

sit0      Protokoll:IPv6-nach-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

pero per andare su internet non devo togliere il cavo di fastweb da eth1 percher se lo faccio non vaddo su internet ....

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> pero per andare su internet non devo togliere il cavo di fastweb da eth1 percher se lo faccio non vaddo su internet ....

 

Il che farebbe pensare a un problema di routing

----------

## rota

e quandi ???'come risolvo il prob...  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

posta l'output di route -n

----------

## rota

prima e dopo aver usato il modem

root@sred:~# route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

23.255.216.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.248.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

0.0.0.0         23.255.216.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

root@sred:~# route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

151.6.148.44    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

23.255.216.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.248.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

0.0.0.0         23.255.216.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

----------

## rota

forse poterebbe instersarvi sapere che moduli  o caricati ,,,,

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_deflate             8576  0

zlib_deflate           24088  1 ppp_deflate

bsd_comp                9216  0

ppp_async              13440  0

md5                     7680  1

ipv6                  241248  6

snd_mixer_oss          18688  0

lp                     13096  0

autofs                 18048  1

ipt_MASQUERADE          7168  1

iptable_nat            24484  2 ipt_MASQUERADE

ip_conntrack           33028  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

ip_tables              19712  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

hcfpcihw               12160  0

hcfpciserial           23364  1 hcfpcihw

hcfpciengine          803764  1 hcfpciserial

hcfpciosspec           55244  2 hcfpciserial,hcfpciengine

ehci_hcd               30468  0

snd_intel8x0           33324  0

snd_ac97_codec         62468  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                84000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              24836  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         12552  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         9984  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            23488  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device         10248  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    47588  8 snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

shpchp                 92044  0

pciehp                 89228  0

pci_hotplug            32188  2 shpchp,pciehp

sis_agp                 9732  1

analog                 13856  0

gameport                7680  2 snd_intel8x0,analog

8250_pnp               12032  0

pcspkr                  7372  0

tsdev                   9344  0

evdev                  11008  0

ppp_generic            28820  3 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

slhc                   10240  1 ppp_generic

af_packet              21000  0

agpgart                29868  1 sis_agp

i810_audio             33684  1

ac97_codec             19212  1 i810_audio

soundcore              11232  3 snd,i810_audio

3c59x                  39720  0

sis900                 20356  0

crc32                   8064  1 sis900

parport_pc             37568  1

parport                36936  2 lp,parport_pc

8250                   34480  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            22528  2 hcfpciserial,8250

ohci1394               33796  0

ieee1394              302008  1 ohci1394

ohci_hcd               22276  0

root@sofemared:~# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_deflate             8576  0

zlib_deflate           24088  1 ppp_deflate

bsd_comp                9216  0

ppp_async              13440  0

md5                     7680  1

ipv6                  241248  6

snd_mixer_oss          18688  0

lp                     13096  0

autofs                 18048  1

ipt_MASQUERADE          7168  1

iptable_nat            24484  2 ipt_MASQUERADE

ip_conntrack           33028  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

ip_tables              19712  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

hcfpcihw               12160  0

hcfpciserial           23364  1 hcfpcihw

hcfpciengine          803764  1 hcfpciserial

hcfpciosspec           55244  2 hcfpciserial,hcfpciengine

ehci_hcd               30468  0

snd_intel8x0           33324  0

snd_ac97_codec         62468  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                84000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              24836  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         12552  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         9984  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            23488  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device         10248  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    47588  8 snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

shpchp                 92044  0

pciehp                 89228  0

pci_hotplug            32188  2 shpchp,pciehp

sis_agp                 9732  1

analog                 13856  0

gameport                7680  2 snd_intel8x0,analog

8250_pnp               12032  0

pcspkr                  7372  0

tsdev                   9344  0

evdev                  11008  0

ppp_generic            28820  3 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

slhc                   10240  1 ppp_generic

af_packet              21000  0

agpgart                29868  1 sis_agp

i810_audio             33684  1

ac97_codec             19212  1 i810_audio

soundcore              11232  3 snd,i810_audio

3c59x                  39720  0

sis900                 20356  0

crc32                   8064  1 sis900

parport_pc             37568  1

parport                36936  2 lp,parport_pc

8250                   34480  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            22528  2 hcfpciserial,8250

ohci1394               33796  0

ieee1394              302008  1 ohci1394

ohci_hcd               22276  0

uhci_hcd               31760  0

usbcore                95840  5 ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd

ds                     17284  0

yenta_socket           20480  0

pcmcia_core            56772  2 ds,yenta_socket

thermal                14352  0

processor              19776  1 thermal

fan                     7052  0

button                  8984  0

battery                11916  0

ac                      7564  0

ide_scsi               17156  0

rtc                    14920  0

ext3                  110440  4

jbd                    69284  1 ext3

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> forse poterebbe instersarvi sapere che moduli  o caricati ,,,,
> 
> 

 

Perché dovrebbero servire? Se il problema é di routing occorre lavorare sulle tabelle di routing, non sul kernel.

In particolare se hai la eth0 connessa i pacchetti IP vanno su quella, segno che la defaultroute é configurata li.

Tu devi spostarla sulla ppp0 quando ti connetti, quindi prova con:

```
route add default dev ppp0
```

o qualcosa di simile...

----------

## Josuke

appunto...il tuo è solo un problema di routing

----------

## rota

unn altra cosa ...io quando attivo il modem mi caricha il modulo iv6  perrche mi fa questo ???

quando io o ipv4 ???' potrebbe essere questi il motivo dell mio problema  ???

----------

## Josuke

non so perchè te lo carica col modem..comunque come detto sopra il tuo è un problema di routing e la soluzione ti è stata già data..provala e facci sapere

----------

## rota

grazzie o risolto adessdo funziona e non o nessun prob ....  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## rota

pero o il problema di iptables 

se faccio 

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE

oppure 

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

non riesco a far andare su internet le altre macchine ......

 io quando usavo le 2 schede di rete facevo 

ptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERAD

e riuscivo ad andare su internet ecc mo col modem non ci riesco ....che regola devo usare ocon iptables ???

----------

## rota

ok per 

ondividere la tua connessione modem con la lan :

    iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT

    iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -m state --state NEW,INVALID -j REJECT

    iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

    echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

e funziona anche se e lento 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

metti risolto al titolo del topic

----------

## rota

si volevo farlo ma non o cpaito come fare ???

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> si volevo farlo ma non o cpaito come fare ???

 

 :Shocked:   ..dopo 320 Post???

Comunque vai nel primo post e premi il pulsante di edit...  dopo puoi editare il  post e quindi il titolo dello stesso  :Wink: 

----------

